# X11 en 10.4 (avec IDL, Matlab...)



## frippounet (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer le système 10.4 (.7), y compris le X11 nouveau (installation optionnelle sur le DVD). Le fonctionnement de X11 est déroutant:
1) plus moyen de circuler entre les fenêtres ouvertes avec Comm-flèches (on peut seulement alterner entre les deux dernières affichées).
2) Les applications ne semblent plus reconnaître les clics de souris. Je n'ai qu'un exemple certifié: IDL contient des fonctions de lecture sur les fenêtres (positions, valeurs de l'affichage...) qui utilisent le clic gauche pour afficher sur le terminal les valeurs lues dans les fenêtres graphiques, et le clic droit pour sortir de la fonction. La même chose devrait se produire des applis similaires faisant du calcul et du graphisme (Matlab, Mathematica...).

Tout ça marchait parfaitement bien en 10.3 (et en 10.2). Mon IDL est en version 6.2, supposé certifié pour OS 10.4.
Y a-t-il quelque chose à régler dasn un coin ? Ou un moyen de rétablir au moins la reconnaissance des boutons de souris ?
Merci


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2006)

Bienvenue dans les forums.
Je d&#233;place ton fil dans la partie Unix des forums, plus appropri&#233;e, o&#249; X11 a &#233;t&#233; maintes fois abord&#233;.


----------



## frippounet (23 Septembre 2006)

En fait je viens de trouver la réponse, presque toute simple :

Les événements "click_through" doivent être activés dans Quartz

	defaults write com.apple.x11 wm_click_through -bool true

...et redémarrer X11.


----------

